

Google Docs Experiencing 404 for "majority" of Users [Fixed 2:46 PM ET] - ericleeclark
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#rm=1&di=4&do=25&hl=en
At 1:35p ET an issue was discovered where some users are receiving a 404 error when trying to access Google Docs.
======
ericleeclark
Update from Google: We're aware of a problem with Google Docs List affecting a
majority of users. The affected users are unable to access Google Docs List,
but we've provided a workaround below. We will provide an update by August 26,
2011 3:14:00 PM UTC-4 detailing when we expect to resolve the problem. Please
note that this resolution time is an estimate and may change. Affected users
will see a 404 when accessing the Google Docs home page. You can access
individual documents by clicking on the link in the original sharing email, or
if you have saved the URL for that document.

------
ericleeclark
Update: The problem with Google Docs List should be resolved. We apologize for
the inconvenience and thank you for your patience and continued support.

------
ericleeclark
I have a client who uses google apps for biz. They're a law firm. When docs
are gone, productivity is gone. Ouch!

~~~
edash
I'm sure they've saved way more time (and money) using Google Docs than this
one hour outage of the document dashboard cost them today...

~~~
tdurden
That doesn't mean much if the service is down when you need it.

